# Help needed to get replacement bike part in Japan



## abozny (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello, a very important part was stolen from my bike and i am having a very difficult time replacing it.

Unfortunately the manufacturer is out of business, but there are still companies in Japan (and nowhere else unfortunately, as I have been looking for a long time) that have this part available. However, since I cannot speak Japanese and do not live in Japan, I cannot get ahold of the replacement part.

Would any nice person that can speak Japanese help me to get this replacement part? I know it sounds crazy, but it really is a big deal. Since my whole bike is useless without it, I could compensate you well.

Let me know, that would be so nice.

BTW I am an American expat living in Germany.

Thanks
Allen


----------

